# Bullet Pulling



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have some 85gr Nos BT's that I loaded for my Savage 25-06. I had them seated at an ogive length of 3.632. I now have an Encore 25-06 barrel, and sold my Savage. Ogive depth to the lands in the Encore is 3.719.

Can I use my inertial bullet puller and reseat the bullets farther out without working the brass again?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sure why not? If you didn't crimp them then they'll still be the same size neck.

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

xdeano, thanks for the reply! I was worried there might be some change in neck tension and if that would change pressures in any way. I am pretty new to this so I figured I better ask first.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Make sure the brass chambers before you do all the work of pulling the bullets and reseating them. It would suck to do all that work, just to have to tear them all apart again to resize the brass.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

good point ac700wildcat!

xdeano


----------

